# PCGH-Preisvergleich: Samsung Galaxy S i9000 vor Gigabyte Geforce GTX 460 OC und HTC Desire



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. August 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Preisvergleich: Samsung Galaxy S i9000 vor Gigabyte Geforce GTX 460 OC und HTC Desire gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Preisvergleich: Samsung Galaxy S i9000 vor Gigabyte Geforce GTX 460 OC und HTC Desire


----------



## Jami (15. August 2010)

Ist das Sommerloch soooooo groß? Oder warum stellt ihr mittlerweil fast täglich so ein Thema über den Preisvergleich rein? Ich meine, wayne interessiert das?


----------



## ziggi1 (15. August 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Ist das Sommerloch soooooo groß? Oder warum stellt ihr mittlerweil fast täglich so ein Thema über den Preisvergleich rein? Ich meine, wayne interessiert das?



und warum postest du wann es dich nicht interessiert?

naja, manche leute müssen halt ihren seft dazu abgeben, egal wie - Hauptsache sie haben Anteilnahme


----------



## Jami (15. August 2010)

ziggi1 schrieb:


> und warum postest du wann es dich nicht interessiert?
> 
> naja, manche leute müssen halt ihren seft dazu abgeben, egal wie - Hauptsache sie haben Anteilnahme


Nein, ich muss meinen Seft nicht überall abgeben, aber es NERVT, wenn die Main andauernd voller Werbung für PCGH-Editions und Nachrichten über den Preisvergleich ist. 
Die andauernden Bilderserien und Videotipps waren ja noch zu ertragen.


----------

